# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  Re: The rooms at Skylark !!!

## captaind

Here's the property in 1981:

Attachment 51404

----------


## original spanky

i do miss the old days. first trip 74. but i must say at this point in my life i prefer the new skylark. wish i could remember the places i stayed on the beach that are no longer there. when by myself i just looked for the cheapest place i could find that had a roof

----------

